# Is Ordering overseas  Better?



## 86vette07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok 1st and formost i am not bye any means asking for a Source! Now if someone wants to pm me ill pay em for a good Source lol JK!!

NO really my honest question is this, I have been told by a few people that ordering from Overseas is usually Best bc the Quality of Gear is Top Notch and more accurate!  Im sure there is Bad gear everywhere, But is there any truth to this or are my Gym Bros Full of $hit!


Thanks!


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 25, 2013)

Your gym bros are full of shit.  I've run nothing but domestic and I'm jacked. Lol. Where do you think these domestic sources get their raws?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 25, 2013)

I disagree.  If you have a good domestic source you can get your properly dosed gear in a matter of days rather than weeks, and you dont have to worry aboit customs, etc.  I would much much much rather go with.a domestic source.  

Your gym bros are absolutely full of shit.


----------



## 86vette07 (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought so bro really I argued and said there are lots of Jacked duded who take local or Domestic stuff due to the fact they dont wana risk Customs taking their order! Kool Man thanks for answering my Question


----------



## 86vette07 (Mar 25, 2013)

I feel you Spongy and agree i am barely ona 2nd cycle so still new and Learning more and more by the day reading and so on. Thanks


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 25, 2013)

First cycle was international, second was domestic.. Price, Quality, and T/A all much better with the Domestic source


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 25, 2013)

I just go down to the walmart, they have protein and creatine.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2013)

Naps
Uncle Z
Biogen
OUS

Shall I go on?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've ordered international twice. All I can say is I'd rather never pin another mg of gear then go with international.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 25, 2013)

Domestic is the only way to go. IMO, international sources are for newbies. Once you've been in the game a while you will have acess to several domestic sources. Not only are the domestics accurately dosed, a fraction of the cost, you get your order in less than a week, but the biggest benefits is; your butthole won't pucker up every time you go to the mail box.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 25, 2013)

You can get all the human grade stuff domestic too. There are some good quality UGL's that are based in the USA as it is already. Plus ordering domestic you don't have to worry about customs.


----------



## DF (Mar 25, 2013)

Domestic!!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 25, 2013)

I am just a fan of Made In The USA


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 25, 2013)

Domestic all the way.... Much safer , cheeper and I personally just trust my sources


----------



## bronco (Mar 25, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Your gym bros are full of shit.  I've run nothing but domestic and I'm jacked. Lol. Where do you think these domestic sources get their raws?



Lmao... Agreed I only order domestic


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 25, 2013)

cant beat domestic...unless you insisit on only HG theres no reason for international, and you can still get HG domestically if you know where to look....safer, faster and cheaper


----------



## mkbeast (Mar 29, 2013)

Domestic all the way. International takes way too long.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 29, 2013)

No! 

Also most importantly, it's not American!


----------



## HH (Mar 29, 2013)

If it ain't made in America, I don't want it.


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have ordered international and my order only took 5 days before. But Domestic is the best imo. Dont have to worry about customs.


----------



## eddiek (Mar 21, 2018)

I am new to the game, and it is probably only a matter of time before my luck runs out, but I have recently placed my 3rd order internationally.  It definitely takes longer(just under 30 days), but all has been good so far.  My second order I even received twice.....about 30 days after receipt of the order I received all the same items again, which was a nice bonus.

Of course, I went international being a newbie and not having a direct source.  My indirect domestic source was able to get me stuff, but not always everything I requested and it actually cost more going domestic.  That is why I tried international.  I make sure I limit my order in case it is seized, but have not had any problems to date.

When the time comes that I find a good reliable domestic source I would definitely prefer to do that, but until that happens I am not too worried ordering internationally.  I also get all of my cruise stuff from local pharmacy being on TRT, so I can usually plan ahead and place my order 30 days before starting cycle.

Anyhow, I would listen to the expert advice, but can back that international is not all that bad if you are desperate for a source.


----------



## eddiek (Mar 21, 2018)

Sorry.....rookie mistake.....old thread!  :32 (1):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2018)

Tilltheend said:


> You can get all the human grade stuff domestic too. There are some good quality UGL's that are based in the USA as it is already. Plus ordering domestic you don't have to worry about customs.


 this man was a legend of the game!  dr tillacle!!!


----------



## bplebo75 (Apr 21, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> this man was a legend of the game!  dr tillacle!!!


Did I read he belonged to Gulf Mafia...and had some  wired sex shit in his chair. That sounds like a legend..


----------



## Vision (Apr 21, 2018)

This may be a unpopular comment, but I gotta keep it real..  If you have a tight circle of diehards, and I mean trusted diehards that will keep whatever you guys do down low and between you guys, chip in some funds and brew your own man,each man walks away with enough in his stash to last a min .. Save yourself the time and money..Its easier than you think..There's the risk of cross contamination, but if you seen how some labs really operate, you'd be glad you made the choice.. Plus you know what you're putting in your body, furthermore man, you can make you're own ratio's and blends to your customized needs.. (I'm not a fan of blends, but some guys love them)..

Just some food for thought..


----------



## Intense (Apr 23, 2018)

Vision said:


> This may be a unpopular comment, but I gotta keep it real..  If you have a tight circle of diehards, and I mean trusted diehards that will keep whatever you guys do down low and between you guys, chip in some funds and brew your own man,each man walks away with enough in his stash to last a min .. Save yourself the time and money..Its easier than you think..There's the risk of cross contamination, but if you seen how some labs really operate, you'd be glad you made the choice.. Plus you know what you're putting in your body, furthermore man, you can make you're own ratio's and blends to your customized needs.. (I'm not a fan of blends, but some guys love them)..
> 
> Just some food for thought..




The only bro who knows about my use is my dog. I'm sol


----------



## Vision (Apr 24, 2018)

Intense said:


> The only bro who knows about my use is my dog. I'm sol


Ah man, that's a man best friend, he'll take that to the grave with him, or bury it, one or the other it could end up under ground! lol


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 25, 2018)

My domestic source ghosted a bunch of people, including myself, and left everyone hanging.  As a result, I am about to give a Hong Kong connection a try and that scares the hell out of me, even though he has been reliable for others that I know.

On the plus side, unlike everyone else the domestic source ghosted, my source had NONE of my money.  I know at least five guys who doled out $500 plus for goods that were not received.  I think they are SOL because my gut feeling is that the source got popped.  While I saw nothing about it in the local arrest records, I highly doubt he would ghost everyone without good reason over a few thousand dollars.  I've been dealing with him for over 22 years, so it sucks to lose a trusted connection.


----------



## Baxor (May 31, 2018)

Nothing matters because everyone is trying to get a piece of the pie. The money pie. You will be able to get it faster domestic but it doesn't make is any stronger, all it takes 1 extra pour of the carrier oil to stretch the brew out so now 20 vials turns into 30 vials which means extra $$$$$. if you test it you will still have hormone in it and still work you will just have to pin more which means you will run out faster which means you will have to buy more. 

The moral of the story is there is no guarantee on how much stronger your gear is going to be overseas or domestic because at the end of the day it's a business and someone is trying to get rich FAST! Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## motown1002 (May 31, 2018)

Damn Baxor, you sound a little salty.


----------



## Spongy (May 31, 2018)

Trust your source and keep a record of levels at each dosage.  I have records from dr prescribed trt to compare to so it's pretty obvious if a UGL is undergoing significantly.


----------



## Baxor (May 31, 2018)

I am extremely salty I am currently the CEO of the Salty Dog Corporation. Getting sent real shit one year and then fake shit the next year from the same company what the **** kind of business is that what kind of ****ery is that?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 1, 2018)

Baxor said:


> I am extremely salty I am currently the CEO of the Salty Dog Corporation. Getting sent real shit one year and then fake shit the next year from the same company what the **** kind of business is that what kind of ****ery is that?


I think we can all agree that is no way to run a LEGIT business.  In this game, who are you going to complain to that can do something about it?  No one.  You have no recourse and its part of what you're doing.  Similar to running to the cops for a drug dealer taking your money or selling you oregano instead of weed, its just not a good idea for multiple reasons.

On that topic, not many around here will advise ordering from or even perusing the site of an online gear supplier whether that be domestic or international.  Personally, I like to buy American made products that I trust from people that I trust.


----------



## Chicago712 (Jun 20, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Naps
> Uncle Z
> Biogen
> OUS
> ...



You forgot PSL.  But that was Z behind it.

**** I can't believe people still by the EP line of gear


----------

